# FOR Shrimp Lover...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

you will definitely love this website.

http://www.japan-net.ne.jp/next/red/red*e.html

ENJOY...

Tim


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi
I have often heard that red cherry shrimp (Neo caridina denticulata sp red?) and bee shrimp (neocaridina sp II) can hybrid together so it is better to not breed them in the same tank.

Now I have seen this website, I wonder if what people told me about hybridation betwen this two species is true or false. May be they have seen "red cristal shrimp" and they think this was the result of a red cherry shrimp and a bee shrimp?

What do you think about all of this???


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

hi,

for my understanding, crystal red is not hybrid from normal bee and cherry red. crystal red is selectively bred from normal bee shrimp, and cherry red is only found in middle of Taiwan. will they hybrid? hard to say, but maybe its possible. :roll:

here is a link about cherry red...

http://www.franksaquarium.com/cherryredshrimp.htm

Tim


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the website! I have four crystal reds right now and one of them has eggs finally. It's been 2.5 months since I bought them. I also have three black crystal shrimps along with the four reds in a 2.5 gallon and there are absolutely no fish in that tank. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that they will start laying their eggs soon. When I found out my red had eggs, I immediately put in lots of java moss in the tank. I'm not too sure if that would help. But we'll see.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't believe crystal reds are direct hybridization of bees and cherries. I want to say that bes and cherries can mate, but...I've never seen it happen.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

litesky said:


> Thanks for the website! I have four crystal reds right now and one of them has eggs finally. It's been 2.5 months since I bought them. I also have three black crystal shrimps along with the four reds in a 2.5 gallon and there are absolutely no fish in that tank. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that they will start laying their eggs soon. When I found out my red had eggs, I immediately put in lots of java moss in the tank. I'm not too sure if that would help. But we'll see.


hello,

nice job. i couldn't even keep normal bee in 2.5g over a week.  whats your pH? where did you get crystal red? pm me if you dont want to post it. i'm very interested in crystal red. wanna try some. :lol: :lol: :lol: if you raise baby to adult and want to sell them. can i be your first on your waiting list? :lol: :lol: :lol: oh~ you did right! they like lots of java moss. :wink:

keep us updated and good luck,

Tim


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

litesky,

you should also sign up for the e-mail listing on franksaquarium. there are some pretty good posts on breed various shrimps including the bees.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah...maybe. How do I sign up?

Pigheaded. I got my shrimps in Lake Forest, Southern California in a store called Petown. I asked them if they were going to carry anymore sooner or later and they said they really don't know.

I have a low light tank running in my 2.5 gallon with java moss and java fern. I always buy ro water at ph of 7.0. THe store had a display tank flourishing with these bee shrimps and they used RO water (1/2 change once a week). SO i decided to try that out.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

litesky said:


> Yeah...maybe. How do I sign up?
> 
> Pigheaded. I got my shrimps in Lake Forest, Southern California in a store called Petown. I asked them if they were going to carry anymore sooner or later and they said they really don't know.
> 
> I have a low light tank running in my 2.5 gallon with java moss and java fern. I always buy ro water at ph of 7.0. THe store had a display tank flourishing with these bee shrimps and they used RO water (1/2 change once a week). SO i decided to try that out.


Litesky,

thanks for info. let me know if you decide to sell babies later on. :lol: im very interested in. i think i need a RO. :roll:

Tim


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

One of my Crystal Red and baby Cherry shrimps


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great photo PG. What is that they're feeding on? It looks like they like it....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks JanS. That is a piece of sweet potato  

I microwave the sweet potato and scoop out a chunk in the middle for them. I then eat the rest of the sweet potato


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

i have many of this littles guys.... but no-red, they are bee shrimp.

Regular color pattern (black and white)










Middle black and middle red color pattern (i have many of this pattern)










And my favorite, black color pattern (there isn´t white pygment)










i have some other colors pattern variations, like blue, and all red, but they are a very little fries fot take a pic

Greetings from Spain


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone in the so-cal area pet town tropical fish got a shipment in on june 9th 2004 they got about 200 cherry red shrimp in going around $7 a piece and i think 3 for $18 somewhere around there, i was there when they got the shipment in so im unaware of the current price.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

they are actually selling for more $$$ then that...the current price is $8.99 for 1 or $24.99 for 3 :shock: :shock: :shock:

that is a lot more money then I remember them selling them before for, wasn't it like $5?

here is a giant pic the ones I got today...


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

like i said i was only there when they were getting them in... but yeah they were like $5 a piece before... im just going to wait till get some...


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

http://solecism.jp-biz.net/shrimps/crs1/crs.htm

some good pictures of crystal red shrimp, showing the different "grades" of CRS

the ones that look the same as a normal bee shrimp just red (like the ones at Petown) are the lowest grade, the ones with thin white lines are the highest grade


----------

